# 2007 max interior lights out dashboard, no radio no Ac, no gear stick, fuel lid



## Picklepepper23 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a 2007 maxima se. I was driving 2 days ago and the radio station i was listening to went out for about 2 sec then came back on.... then couple minutes later all lights went out.... dashboard lights, radio went out, all interior lights... fuel lid button doesnt work... ac is out. Then couple minutes after that everything went back to normal and lights came back (without me doing anything ). Eventually it happened again and this time it didnt come back on... so i pulled over to check it out and see whats wrong... go to put the car in park and the gear stick would not move into park.... i had to take out the piece and put it in park manually.... figured it was a bad fuse.... but all the fuses are working properly. I then thought it was something behind radio short circuiting.... i tried both driving with the cllumate control and radio disconnected and problem still keeps reoccurring. When it goes out gear shift wont move from park or go back into park unless i use screw driver and do it manually...

Anybody ever experience anything like this? Its driving me crazy 

Windering if its something that controlls all those things (module) or maybe a short somewhere?

Could the alternating be shutting down certain electonics to protect them??

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you deal with so many different items like that, things to check are the battery cable connections, fusible links (in cases where everything is out but do not start working again), the battery and the charging system. I would start by removing the battery cables from the battery and cleaning them up real good with warm water, baking soda and a small wire brush. Clean them and dry them off real well before re-connecting them to the battery (clean up the battery posts, as well). Make sure the connections are good and tight so that you can't turn them by hand on the posts. Charging system voltage should be checked at idle and at 3000 RPM, both with loads (i.e. headlights, blower fan, radio) "on" and loads "off"; charging system voltage should be 13.2-15.5 volts DC.


----------



## Picklepepper23 (Aug 1, 2017)

Problem solved. Thank you for suggesting battery connection. It turns out my positive battery terminal (2007 maxima has fusable link) was all burnt out and had to be replaced. Attached is picture of terminal. Which isnt visible unless you go to change the terminal.

Hope this helps if anyone is or ever had similar issues.


----------

